# Early Campagnolo Headset Box



## donmac70 (Apr 6, 2022)

Does anyone know about when this blue Campy headset box was produced (approximate what era?)?  In the box an early Campy Record headset was found (believe to be NOS?).  Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 7, 2022)

it's noteworthy that Campagnolo bearings and races have always been manufactured by SKF.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Apr 7, 2022)

I can't speak to the box, but July 1961 is the earliest date I have seen on the Record headset with the channel/groove with the engraving, and also the non-domed top nut...this was in a D. Rebour drawing of that date.


----------



## juvela (Apr 7, 2022)

-----

fittings shown are noticeably later than carton


-----


----------



## donmac70 (Apr 7, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> fittings shown are noticeably later than carton
> 
> ...



Yes thanks that's what I thought, can you date when they used this blue colored carton?


----------



## juvela (Apr 16, 2022)

-----

hello again donmac70,

likely that the carton's original resident was model Gran Sport Nr. 1039

a catalogue Nr. 14 page of 1960:





here is one fitted to a Cinelli in a current forum thread -





interestingly this is the headset whose design was copied by Zeus for their Gran Sport model headset:




[page from catalogue Nr. 101 of 1970]

the fittings in your photo are of model Record/Nuovo Record which launched 1961
here is an illustration from catalogue Nr. 16 of 1968:





it is a bit confusing that both the Gran Sport and Record model are shown in catalogues with a part number of 1039

hope this helps a bit

-----


----------

